# Fish with SHARP teeth



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

While I am on a roll with the exotic fish thing, does anybody know what the heck these fish are? Not exactly an aquarium fish, but, if you had the right set up......... who knows? 

Darrell


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

A species of tiger fish perhaps?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Ask Neoprodigy (or most anyone) over at MFK. He'll know for sure.


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

to me it looks like an african tiger fish. check out this one. he is small but will grow really quik. i almost bought one but they are large and fast. http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddbal524.jpg


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes that is a ATF for sure. likely that it is the vitattus species. I used to have a few of them. They are amazing fish. however don't even think about getting um unless you already have a 600 gallon tank on order. And then you will need to prepare for your upgrade to 1500 gallons.  They like to be kept in groups. one of the reasons you need so much water. Water should also be well aerated.

the vitattus gets upwards of 36" and is an open water swimmer. teeth can reach sizes of 2" and can inflict extreme amounts of damage. Piranha have nothing on these bad boys. these are the Kings of the Charachins. 
Their larger cousin the goliath Tiger fish can reach sizes above 5ft.

couple pics of my babies.


















































1" per month in proper conditions is not abnormal growth. I've read that that can be increased as much as 1" a week with gorging.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

You know, I've wondered about these fish for a while. Those teeth are enormous...is it really safe to keep anything in the tank with them? I see you've got some species of arowana in there. Does the african tiger fish only eat things it can fit in its mouth, or will it bite chunks out of things too?


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

thats just a regular old silver arrowana. 
when they are small they are a little skittish and shy. So they can be beaten on to some extent. But once they start to mature and their teeth get some size there isn't much in the water that can compare with the ATF. They don't generally attack other fish unless they are looking for a meal. however they do like to nip at each other. and within a shoal they do establish a hiarchy. When keeping them in numbers you should keep at least 5 to spread the nipping out. or else you will find them getting picked off by each other. their behavior is much like a pack of wolves or dogs. This is where they get their name from. Hydrocunus litterally means Water dog. and their activity can be compared to a puppy. 

Mine once his brothers died took to buddying up with the arowana. he would try to swim with him but their swimming habbits is VERY differnt. the ATF is a burst swimmer where aros are more slow going cruisers. he also liked to nip at the aro some but never real bites.


----------

